# Dove Scared of me



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello Ive had these doves since they were babies and they sit on my hand but whenever i try pet one they fly away and they don't let me pet them at all can someone pls tell me wat i can do. they fly to my head whenever i have food in my hand tho. can someone pls tell me what i can do to make them less afraid of me petting them??? i have 4 of them


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most of my pigeons are the same way. They aren't afraid of you, they just don't like being petted. Most of my birds come readily to me, and many of them when I call them to come. But most of them just don't like being petted. Some do, some don't. The fact that they like you and come to you is proof that they aren't afraid of you. If they don't like it, let it be. Enjoy them interacting with you.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

ok ty  i let them out of the cage for like 3 hours and they're being more friendly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you could post pictures of them, I'd love to see them.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

ok i will but i cant now cause i have no camera right now srry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, whenever you can. Enjoy your doves for the way they are. Birds have to be accepted on their terms. The more you interact with them, and the more time you spend with them, they will learn to trust you. Some things they will like, and some things they just won't. Accept them as they are, and enjoy them.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

I got my dove to let me pet him for a while. what i did was held a treat with my hand close to the treat so they would fly to my hand and eat a treat so it worked


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it takes a lot for a bird to allow petting on the back, and they usually are only accepting it because it sexual to them.
remember the only time in the wild or in a loft that a birds back is being touched is when they are being attacked or mated with.
try to work on just touching their heads, mimicking preening, its a great way to bond and maybe one will choose you and allow you to touch them more and you can get more snuggle time


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

whenever i pet their head they get scared and shake their heads... but thank you anyway


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pics*

I got some pictures not very high quality though... lol he is one of the babies that grew up in my house and i want to train him ok lol hes nicer than his parents are


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG the parents of my doves are hitting the babies   

wat should i do!!!???


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

are the parents still feeding them?? 
are the parents really hurting them??
they may just be trying to wean them, i'm not sure,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The babies are 2 months old? The parents are getting annoyed with them. Are these birds in a cage together or what? Don't remember where you keep them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are they kept in? If they are in a cage, they will have to be taken out. They need more room. The parents will think of the cage as theirs, and they could want to nest again.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

their kept inside a big cage very big
and the babies hide its only the male hitting them so i keep the babies out with me until he stops hitting them. can u tell me why


on the other hand the babies are now letting me pet them and they close their eggs, and they shake their wings whenever im near 

can u tell me why the parents are hitting the babies tho???


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

altgirl35 said:


> are the parents still feeding them??
> are the parents really hurting them??
> they may just be trying to wean them, i'm not sure,



they are eating themselves now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The babies are a couple of months old now. If they were wild, they would start to be on their own. The parents aren't going to take care of them forever, and they can be pesty also. The parents probably want their cage to themselves. Separate them. How big is the cage.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

i got a new cage same size as the first one but i used a chair as a stand this time  lol they stopped benig soo picky!  now i won't let them lay any more eggs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think you can stop them from laying eggs. You can however stop them from hatching any more. Do you have fake eggs?


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Don't think you can stop them from laying eggs. You can however stop them from hatching any more. Do you have fake eggs?


ya would it work, should i fill them with water???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can get fake eggs from pigeon supply places, or sometimes craft stores have something you can use. If you take their eggs, you need to replace them with fake ones, or the hen will just immediately lay again. She will keep doing this until she depletes herself of calcium. If you exchange their eggs with fake ones, they'll sit on them for the 18 days or close to it, until they figure that they aren't going to hatch, then they will lay again.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

I researched that at 2 months the baby pigeons become independent. Then the parents may lay more eggs.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I left my fake eggs in too long with my pijs(?) They stopped sitting on them, but I was lazy and left them in there. A bit later, I found an egg on the floor, cracked. I removed the fakes at that point in case the hen was going to lay another. But they rarely went back to the nest. So I assumed no egg. When I cleaned a few days later, there was an egg in the nest, but it was cold as they had abandoned it. The egg had not been there when I removed the fakes. 

I am thinking this means that fakes should be removed as soon as they are abandoned? I have since provided them with a second nest, they are not too interested in it yet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Biveon100 said:


> I researched that at 2 months the baby pigeons become independent. Then the parents may lay more eggs.


The parents will begin to nest and lay more eggs when the babies are anywhere from 10 to 21 days old.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TwinkieSlug said:


> I think I left my fake eggs in too long with my pijs(?) They stopped sitting on them, but I was lazy and left them in there. A bit later, I found an egg on the floor, cracked. I removed the fakes at that point in case the hen was going to lay another. But they rarely went back to the nest. So I assumed no egg. When I cleaned a few days later, there was an egg in the nest, but it was cold as they had abandoned it. The egg had not been there when I removed the fakes.
> 
> I am thinking this means that fakes should be removed as soon as they are abandoned? I have since provided them with a second nest, they are not too interested in it yet.


Doesn't really matter when you remove the fake eggs. They will just build another nest beside the old sometime. And often, they will just lay 2 more eggs beside the fake ones. They may not have abandoned the egg you found. They start sitting on them usually after they have the second egg.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

hey umm... the doves laid another egg... it hatched... but its not tangerine like its parents or grandparents... its full white can someone tell me why?


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

DoveNoob said:


> hey umm... the doves laid another egg... it hatched... but its not tangerine like its parents or grandparents... its full white can someone tell me why?


The father is carrying a "hidden" sexed linked gene for White, which he passed on in this particular mating. In combination with the Tangerine gene, this White gene will produce Pink offspring who (when produced this way) will be female. 

So if both parents are Tangerine, and the baby looks white, you have a female Pink. (The Pink ringneck dove's plumage appears almost white, especially when young).

You can compare photos of the White and Pink thru this link, by clinking on their thumbnails for a better view:
http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html

Best wishes,
Carol ... Member American Dove Association


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> The father is carrying a "hidden" sexed linked gene for White, which he passed on in this particular mating. In combination with the Tangerine gene, this White gene will produce Pink offspring who (when produced this way) will be female.
> 
> So if both parents are Tangerine, and the baby looks white, you have a female Pink. (The Pink ringneck dove's plumage appears almost white, especially when young).
> 
> ...



Thank you, but it turned out white with a bit of brown looks cool now


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

DoveNoob said:


> hey umm... the doves laid another egg... it hatched... but its not tangerine like its parents or grandparents...* its full white* can someone tell me why?





DoveNoob said:


> Thank you, but it turned out white with a bit of brown looks cool now


Since the offspring is not "full white" after all, but has brown, then no, this dove would not be pink ...
There are other possibilities with a tangerine/tangerine mating. 
I'd give it a few more months and if you have a camera once this dove has come into its adult plumage, I'd be happy to look at photos and help you determine the color if you want.

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Most of my pigeons are the same way. They aren't afraid of you, they just don't like being petted. Most of my birds come readily to me, and many of them when I call them to come. But most of them just don't like being petted. Some do, some don't. The fact that they like you and come to you is proof that they aren't afraid of you. If they don't like it, let it be. Enjoy them interacting with you.


I agree. 
I got so mad at my dove at first when he started pecking me when I touched him. He really liked, or seemed to like, being touched when he was a baby. But once he got a little older, he would peck me if I touched him. And it just made me so angry.
But I just had to realize that he doesn't like that anymore. And then it wasn't a big deal to me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. You're right. It really isn't a big deal. They have to accept us as we are. I think it should work both ways. We are two different species, and we interact differently. But to try to make them want to interact as we do just doesn't make sense. Taking them as they are is more enjoyable.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

It kind of reminds me of human babies too. When they are 10 or so they like different kinds of interaction than they do when they are teenagers. And the parents don't realize it soon enough. Then you have that whole teenage rebellion thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------

